# What species of piranha have been bred



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry if this has already been asked and answered.. but i'll take any info given.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have a book that states that four species have been bred in captivity and they are S.spilopleura, S. gibbus, S rhombeus, and Pygocentrus nattereri. but i am only possitive of the last species :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i beleive that cariba have also, but im not positive.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As far as I know, only P. nattereri, P. cariba and S. spilopleura have been bred in home aquariums.
S. rhombeus have reproduced in public aquariums in a few instances.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

golds,reds, cariba and maybe rhoms ......
thanks guys!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

is there any write ups or articles of caribe breeding in home aquaria? I would really like to check those out if there were any.

~Will.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> is there any write ups or articles of caribe breeding in home aquaria? I would really like to check those out if there were any.
> 
> ~Will.


 Not that I'm aware of: the first time I heard about it was only a couple of months ago, and as far as I know, that person (or persons) haven't posted about it here (not even sure if they are PFury members...)

But trust me: as soon as someone on this site manages to breed cariba, the staff will be asking him to create a similar thread as NIKE did about his reds


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> iLLwiLL Posted on Aug 17 2003, 08:58 PM
> is there any write ups or articles of caribe breeding in home aquaria? I would really like to check those out if there were any.


 The owners of Furious Fins are the producers of home bred P. cariba. The yellow belly P. nattereri is also produced from an individual in Ohio who runs a semi-professional breeding operation. Contrary to popular (and some dealer disbelief), those two species do make it into some hobbyists aquariums from those sources.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

if someone would like to donate a shoal of terns.. i'd be GLAD to make it into a breeding experiment..









so, no one we know from this board has bred anything else other than Nats?


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

are cichlids included?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > iLLwiLL Posted on Aug 17 2003, 08:58 PM
> > is there any write ups or articles of caribe breeding in home aquaria? I would really like to check those out if there were any.
> 
> 
> The owners of Furious Fins are the producers of home bred P. cariba. The yellow belly P. nattereri is also produced from an individual in Ohio who runs a semi-professional breeding operation. Contrary to popular (and some dealer disbelief), those two species do make it into some hobbyists aquariums from those sources.


 K.. i was gonna say "check out OPEFE", but Frank beat me to it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Spilo cf has also been bred.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would love to hear more details on the caribe breeding.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I know Caribe breeding is very secretive&#8230; But I will be attempting it in about 2 months&#8230; I just got 6&#8230; I will attempt to put then in the same state I did the Gold Spilo's&#8230; then see what happens&#8230;I anyone give me pointers.. Cool.. If not&#8230; I will continue my experiments&#8230; I got reds to breed in 1 month of trying, and Golds spilo's to breed in 3 weeks after putting them into a new tank&#8230; 
I think breeding Piranha is really cool.. I am very excited about the Cariba I just got&#8230; I will also post my findings&#8230;. I don't think anyone breed like I do&#8230; I have had great luck with multiple species in the same tank&#8230; I find it strange, but I got pics to verify it&#8230; My Reds were 17, with 3 golds spilo's in a 120 gallon tank&#8230; My spilos' breed in a 100 gallon tank with a Rhom present&#8230;Take a chance and experiment&#8230;. You may be discouraged&#8230; But is sure worked for me&#8230; I can't stop my gold spilos from breeding&#8230;I'm not an expert but the only sound piece of advice I can give is maintaining a constant Ph level has seemed to be a key factor for me&#8230; But every fish just like every person is different&#8230;.

Metaphore&#8230; When I was in Mexico, you could give the dancers $5.00 to go under the table&#8230; Some people did&#8230; I really love women but was far to shy for that in public&#8230; These shy characteristics may be present in some fish, and not others just like people&#8230;

LOL&#8230;..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Please let us know how everything goes. I am very interested in cariba breeding and would like to see your findings. Keep us updated


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I know Caribe breeding is very secretive&#8230; But I will be attempting it in about 2 months&#8230; I just got 6&#8230; I will attempt to put then in the same state I did the Gold Spilo's&#8230; then see what happens&#8230;I anyone give me pointers.. Cool.. If not&#8230; I will continue my experiments&#8230; I got reds to breed in 1 month of trying, and Golds spilo's to breed in 3 weeks after putting them into a new tank&#8230;
> I think breeding Piranha is really cool.. I am very excited about the Cariba I just got&#8230; I will also post my findings&#8230;. I don't think anyone breed like I do&#8230; I have had great luck with multiple species in the same tank&#8230; I find it strange, but I got pics to verify it&#8230; My Reds were 17, with 3 golds spilo's in a 120 gallon tank&#8230; My spilos' breed in a 100 gallon tank with a Rhom present&#8230;Take a chance and experiment&#8230;. You may be discouraged&#8230; But is sure worked for me&#8230; I can't stop my gold spilos from breeding&#8230;I'm not an expert but the only sound piece of advice I can give is maintaining a constant Ph level has seemed to be a key factor for me&#8230; But every fish just like every person is different&#8230;.
> 
> Metaphore&#8230; When I was in Mexico, you could give the dancers $5.00 to go under the table&#8230; Some people did&#8230; I really love women but was far to shy for that in public&#8230; These shy characteristics may be present in some fish, and not others just like people&#8230;
> ...


 REALLY? I THINK IM GOIN TO MEXCIO FOR A VACATION LOL


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok, how bout crossbreeding ??


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I know Caribe breeding is very secretive&#8230; But I will be attempting it in about 2 months&#8230; I just got 6&#8230; I will attempt to put then in the same state I did the Gold Spilo's&#8230; then see what happens&#8230;I anyone give me pointers.. Cool.. If not&#8230; I will continue my experiments&#8230; I got reds to breed in 1 month of trying, and Golds spilo's to breed in 3 weeks after putting them into a new tank&#8230;
> I think breeding Piranha is really cool.. I am very excited about the Cariba I just got&#8230; I will also post my findings&#8230;. I don't think anyone breed like I do&#8230; I have had great luck with multiple species in the same tank&#8230; I find it strange, but I got pics to verify it&#8230; My Reds were 17, with 3 golds spilo's in a 120 gallon tank&#8230; My spilos' breed in a 100 gallon tank with a Rhom present&#8230;Take a chance and experiment&#8230;. You may be discouraged&#8230; But is sure worked for me&#8230; I can't stop my gold spilos from breeding&#8230;I'm not an expert but the only sound piece of advice I can give is maintaining a constant Ph level has seemed to be a key factor for me&#8230; But every fish just like every person is different&#8230;.
> 
> Metaphore&#8230; When I was in Mexico, you could give the dancers $5.00 to go under the table&#8230; Some people did&#8230; I really love women but was far to shy for that in public&#8230; These shy characteristics may be present in some fish, and not others just like people&#8230;
> ...


 Hey allen, Good luck to you. Try to get some pointers from dovidan when you see him again. Then share with the rest of us or just me :laugh: Congrats also to the cariba yoiu have been waiting for.


----------

